# Desmond



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I tell you what if the roof is still on in the morning I will be amazed, the whole house feels like it is shaking.


There is debris hitting the windows.


The dustbin and recycling bin are no where to be seem.


The top section of the log store is missing.


The outdoor mat has gone.


Good heavens from 1100 feet up on the moors in Teesdale.


When she blows she certainly blows.


Its like one of those wild west films when they create a storm, only Desmond is real, worse luck.


Paul.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its getting a bit out of hand now Paul! The only thing keeping me smiling is the fact Im a few miles south of you and much lower down.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

who started the silly idea of calling the successive storms after blokes? I suppose it's a bit like the hurricanes in the carribbean being called after girls? But couldn't they come up with something more "butch" than Desmond? :wink2:

and it's relatively calm here in Bognor.....


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Lovely and quiet here :smile2:


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There has been a slight draught along here, but there is no one called Desmond living in this road that I know of.>>

cabby


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

bognormike said:


> who started the silly idea of calling the successive storms...


The Met Office and Met Eireann (the Irish Met Office) compiled from suggestions made by members of the public (via emails, Facebook and Twitter).



bognormike said:


> ...after blokes? I suppose it's a bit like the hurricanes in the carribbean being called after girls?


They're not. Names alternate between male and female - the next one will be called Eva, then Frank, Gertrude, Henry, Imogen, Jake, Katie, Lawrence, Mary, Nigel, Ora, Phil, [no Q], Rhonda, Steve, Tegan, [no U], Vernon and Wendy.

To all those affected, stay safe!!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Lovely and quiet here :smile2:
> 
> tony


Not surprised.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

bigtree said:


> Not surprised.


However, just to please some, we do have a possible flood warning and the flood barriers have gone up, bluddy Welsh keep your sodding flood water.

tony


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I have been up all night and was inspired to write a poem about Desmond so did another thread.


It s a shocker this one, sign of times to come?


Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> Its getting a bit out of hand now Paul! The only thing keeping me smiling is the fact Im a few miles south of you and much lower down.


Barry that's a typical selfish attitude you've got.
I,m alright Jack, you need to read my poem:grin2:

Desmond is coming to get you, wait while the wind is whistling up your trousers and then see if you like it.

And don't stick your Michelle's Knickers on the washing line today, they will disappear.

My wife's should be passing by you about now.

And if you see our dustbin, door mat and log store roof, can we have them back please?

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're on a hillside and it has been extremely wild for a few days now.


Hurricanes are like a women, at first warm wet and wild and in the end they take your house and your car and leave you with nothing.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I am so glad we sold the motorhome last week, it would have been no more, I say no more.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Its getting a bit out of hand now Paul! The only thing keeping me smiling is the fact Im a few miles south of you and much lower down.


It's been a long time since the earth moved for Michelle.>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> It's been a long time since the earth moved for Michelle.>


Now you just know that's not true Tuggs, I know I take the Mickey out of Barfy, but you've gone too far, we know from actual pictures posted on here that the ground earth moves for Michelle every time Barfy walks near her, but hey, he's on holiday, the diet starts when he gets home.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh Titter, Titter! Such Jesters! 

Clearly not that sheltered here Paul. Tiles off, Garden fence has actually gone, double rear doors at the back are poring in with water as are the bedroom windows above. Luckily the van on the drive looks ok so thats alright then.  Its still blowing like hell. My neighbour reckons he is off to the Lake District so thats the last we will see of him and Mrs D wants to go to Darlington and then into Barney for Fish and Chips.  If you ask me its a Duvet day but apparently not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Oh Titter, Titter! Such Jesters!
> 
> Clearly not that sheltered here Paul. Tiles off, Garden fence has actually gone, double rear doors at the back are poring in with water as are the bedroom windows above. Luckily the van on the drive looks ok so thats alright then.  Its still blowing like hell. My neighbour reckons he is off to the Lake District so thats the last we will see of him and Mrs D wants to go to Darlington and then into Barney for Fish and Chips.  If you ask me its a Duvet day but apparently not.


I though were still away Barry, glad you made it home safe and sound even if the house is in disarray


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Same as our tale of woe Barry with the house.


Tomorrow it will ease, its like looking forward to taking a tight pair of shoes off.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The worst that I can come up with is that that damned pidgeon keeps crapping on the car.
It's a little bit breezy so maybe that will spoil its aim.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

barryd said:


> Oh Titter, Titter! Such Jesters!
> 
> Clearly not that sheltered here Paul. Tiles off, Garden fence has actually gone, double rear doors at the back are poring in with water as are the bedroom windows above. Luckily the van on the drive looks ok so thats alright then.  Its still blowing like hell. My neighbour reckons he is off to the Lake District so thats the last we will see of him and Mrs D wants to go to Darlington and then into Barney for Fish and Chips.  If you ask me its a Duvet day but apparently not.


Knowing your luck Barry - your missing roof tiles will probably be embedded in the roof of your van:surprise:


----------

